# Natural Lemon Fork "La Arrolladora"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué resorteros!

Helloslingshoters!

After a few days awayI want to start the year by presenting to you a slingshot, made in lime wood.I really enjoyed working this wood, for its aroma, very tight for the grain, and the weight of the wood.

The name is making allusion to a group of Mexican music that I like. the name: "The overwhelming" (LA ARROLLADORA) I leave a link to sample,for those who like to lend a ear.






"LA ARROLLADORA"

















































Thanks to my brother Xidoo for the branch kind


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hermoso


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice looking natural!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding, as I have come to expect. You must know I am a great admirer of your work.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That lemon wood is absolutely beautiful. I'm amazed. Very nice.









sean


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome one, I'm a great admirer of your work too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic as always chepo!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Well Done, you never let us down with your craftsmanship or photography!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I'm in love!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That is awesome! Love the photography too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to go on vacation now! Very sweet lemon!


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow! thats beautiful work and wood. With knowing it was lemon wood and the yellow, I could taste lemon.









'drif


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

really nice looking natural i was wondering if it smells of lemons when worked


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet looking slingshot I love the wood grain!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

<drool /> indeed


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Awesome one, I'm a great admirer of your work too.


Gracias Bob, eso me halaga demasiado.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> That is awesome! Love the photography too.


Muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> <drool /> indeed


Gracias amigo.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

glad to know chepo my friend that took a long time
hope you like it


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale mi Chepo,

Como siempre lo que hace aste mai esta de poca madre. No recuerdo haberle dado esta ramonita de limon, pero si aste lo dice tiene que ser cherto. Saludotes mai desde las Californias pa aste y la banda elastica.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Fabulous.
When i see some beauty like that it reminds me that i have so much to learn.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

yes another beautiful piece of work as usual classic
polecat


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Simply beautiful, a classic in every sense! What did you use for tubes?


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Amazing grain and color! ¡Quiero esa madera, pero no tenemos nada como eso en California del sur! Sólo en mis deseos... ¡Muy buen trabajo!

(null)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mattardel said:


> Amazing grain and color! ¡Quiero esa madera, pero no tenemos nada como eso en California del sur! Sólo en mis deseos... ¡Muy buen trabajo!
> 
> (null)


Como de que no hay, aqui en California hay mucho citrico, naranja, limon, mandarina, toronjas y otras nomas buscale y veras que facil encuentras. Saludos desde Los Angeles







.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I am stunned. Your works Chepo. They are amazing. Glass finish.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

mckee said:


> I am stunned. Your works Chepo. They are amazing. Glass finish.


Thanks Aras, un gusto saludarte.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it. great work. you've made yet another beauty worthy of a king's hand.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Love it. great work. you've made yet another beauty worthy of a king's hand.


Thank you very much friend Btoon84


----------

